# Big Iguana enclosure!!



## ryanknight (Jan 2, 2010)

Could possibly be biggest fake rock wall i have seen ha ha i added daddy, mummy and my sons names aswell as a t rex skeleton (took me around 40hrs alone)
Measures more or less 8ft square. 2 x mega ray basking spots, heated by tubular heaters and controlled by intelligent pulse stat that controls day/night temps and turns lights on and off. The ledge and step are being knocked out soon and the artificial grass replaced with non slip wet room lino flooring for easier cleaning. For clinbing I used timber wrapped in carpet as lighter and easier to clean than branches. My male is dog tame and follows me and my boys everywhere but the female only tolerates attention. Hope you like.....
Ryan


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

show off!:lol2:

now come and do mine:no1:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Brilliant

Rather jealous :no1:


----------



## Sam84 (Jul 13, 2011)

It looks fantastic!!


----------



## 111mattin111 (Mar 9, 2011)

That looks amazing, the only thing maybe i would do is add some more fake plant and climbing branches, but really does look good


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

i want an enclosure like that :no1:


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

that's awesome mate an very nice iggy's to


----------



## ryanknight (Jan 2, 2010)

111mattin111 said:


> That looks amazing, the only thing maybe i would do is add some more fake plant and climbing branches, but really does look good


These pics are about a year old, there is more greenery now, a climbing rope that only the male uses and 2 more carpet covered timbers for climbing 1 from the floor to the top and another mid level that doesnt really get used. 
The iggys are bigger now, male maybe 8" bigger and a really nice colour he was in shed in pics. Female is about 6" bigger but has really filled out as when I got her she was a rescue. 
Glad you like the tank dude, cheers:2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool can't wait for updated pics mate looks real good


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

stuff the iggy I WANNA LIVE IN THAT!


----------



## Eunectes-Murinus (Aug 16, 2011)

incredible enclosure mate. how long did the fake rock take to build?


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> show off!:lol2:
> 
> now come and do mine:no1:


And mine please! I think you said you're near Manchester? I'm in Warrington  :2thumb:


----------



## ryanknight (Jan 2, 2010)

Eunectes-Murinus said:


> incredible enclosure mate. how long did the fake rock take to build?


The fake took my about 40 hours although it was my first time so was a bit hit and miss and more of an experiment, reckon I could do it in half that next time when I do another enclosure upstairs. I had no diy experience I just had a go and came out fine luckily enough so would advise anyone to have a go, im happy to help any way I can....


----------



## ryanknight (Jan 2, 2010)

ruthyg said:


> And mine please! I think you said you're near Manchester? I'm in Warrington  :2thumb:


I wowuld be happy to give any advice that I can and possibly even give you a hand. Like I said in previous post I had no diy experience I just read up on fake rock enclosures that used different techniques and just used plasterboard instead due to the size. If I could do it on my own without any help and not a clue what to do then im sure anyone can do it, just copy what I did and im sure the possibilities are endless......cant wait to modify mine and do the next one upstairs!!:2thumb:


----------



## TomNJerry (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow looks great!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

THAT IS A BEAST OF A FAKE! Now you have to prove your worth....

Get a waterfall in there!


----------



## ryanknight (Jan 2, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> THAT IS A BEAST OF A FAKE! Now you have to prove your worth....
> 
> Get a waterfall in there!


I really am tempted but only worried about keeping it clean as they always poo in water or bath and dont fancy emptying a pond everyday ha ha

I was contemplating a dog bath that I would hide with fake rock enclosure and building a cascade waterfall into the wall behind. Would look mint and have found a pump that is also a filter, obviously wouldnt do a good job with giant iguana poos but would do a good job generally. Really tempted tho, I decided not to but cant resist a challenge so lets see what happens toward end of year ha ha


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

ryanknight said:


> I really am tempted but only worried about keeping it clean as they always poo in water or bath and dont fancy emptying a pond everyday ha ha
> 
> I was contemplating a dog bath that I would hide with fake rock enclosure and building a cascade waterfall into the wall behind. Would look mint and have found a pump that is also a filter, obviously wouldnt do a good job with giant iguana poos but would do a good job generally. Really tempted tho, I decided not to but cant resist a challenge so lets see what happens toward end of year ha ha


Ha ha ha yup I know exactly what you mean. I do think that if you go for it, you would really need to invest in a professional filter.

I have had a rub full of water and Iguana :censor: splash me in the face far to many times!


----------



## ryanknight (Jan 2, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha ha yup I know exactly what you mean. I do think that if you go for it, you would really need to invest in a professional filter.
> 
> I have had a rub full of water and Iguana :censor: splash me in the face far to many times!


Would I need a big external filter or do you know of any good internal filters?


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

wow! well done! you should be really pleased with yourself and i bet your iggys are pleased too! 
gorgeous igs, gorgeous enclosure!


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

wow:no1:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

ryanknight said:


> Would I need a big external filter or do you know of any good internal filters?


Sorry m8 I am not to experienced in this field, you should ask some of the aquatic keepers.

There are a few guys that keep turtles that know their filters..


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

possibly the best viv ive seen before good work


----------



## Carlenedrago (Aug 21, 2011)

WOW! it looks really good done a brilliant job their:2thumb:


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

ifu get the waterfall plumbed in to waste and cold water mains. (i did this) with a pond i only have to drain and refil maybe once every 2 days. my filter is doing most of the work for me. just a thought would lok good having a pond it this enclosure for swimming and cooling down. food for thought lol im in the same situation this was my first time havent built another yet the only prob u might have is where to put a waterfll lol


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

also external filters have an advantage and disadvantage where to put it i chose the inside the pond method works to. if u make a compartment inside (ease of access) and put it in there it might be good*Marineland HOT Pro System Magnum Canister Filter and BIO-Wheel Prois meant to be a real good carbon filter.
*

or jewel or even the fluval do an okish external. take a peek at my pics and u will see what i mean about compartment. mine is on the decking of my enclosure hidden by a trap door. make sure you do ur research on all filters as some dont do what they are meant to.:lol2:


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Spot on that enclosure, great work :2thumb:


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Do u have a link showing how you made it? I need a simple walkthrough as it would be my first time too!


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

yh a tutorial wud be nice


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks mint m8 all iggys should have vivs like that:2thumb:


----------



## staka (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey, 
Lovely build! Where did you get the glass? I need some and I'm finding it hard to find anything vaguely affordable!


----------



## Werty75 (Apr 24, 2011)

I love it, what a large Iggys like as pets ?


----------



## joannesdogs (Oct 25, 2013)

looks great, how old are they and do they get along ok?


----------

